# i miss working out sooo bad!!!



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Man, I want to start working out so bad again! I miss it so much! I injured myself about 8 months ago doing skull crushers. I basically, tore a tendon in my forearm and 8-9 months later it is still healing. During the healing time I also inflamed my right rotator cuff. I was watching some exercise videos on youtube and man do I miss that stuff! Man, I miss it so damn much! I was doing really good there for a while. I worked out 7 months straight, 5 days a week for 1.5 typically every workout, split routines. I was getting really big and really good at what I was doing! I enjoyed it so much. I must of been getting good because guys would come in and copy my routine! It was so funny to watch!

Well, here I am 8-9 months later and I haven't even stepped on a treadmill. I rode a bike up the street to get some pop the other day and was out of breath. The worst part is that now I have to start from scratch all over again, and I'm like a twig now. Even worse, my injury isn't all the way healed yet and I'm still on anti-inflammatory. I'm afraid I'll go back into the gym and just **** it up so bad this time, and last time was very pretty serious! But I miss working out so much I think I'm going to go and just work out the parts that aren't injured until my other parts heal but this may take another 6 months to heal or longer...it seems like it is healing so slow! I have a few reasons why it is healing so slow...one, because I continued to workout during the injury at first and so I REALLY messed it up over a course of time and I had to do a physical job, so for 5 months it didn't even get a chance to heal itself, which is why I'm in the situation I am now (I will never neglect a pain again!)...second, it is a tendon and receives little blood flow to help it heal and maybe i need to do light warm up exercises to get blood to it daily? not sure...but i am willing to try it out...

so i think i'm going to hit the gym again and work out the body parts that are fine while lightly warming up my injured areas to get blood flow to them and stretch them a little maybe heal them up faster but i want to really research before i do something that may make it worse...


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

You should ask your doctor before going back to the gym


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yeah, your probably right...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Just start out really slow, get the bearings of where the pain is coming from..and work around it. Don't just just sit around doing nothing about it....

Or do, it doesn't really matter all to much to survival anymore anyway.:stu(grow old, be fat, be happy if you want to ) Thats what my dad is doing lol.
 
I hurt my back seven weeks ago. I put a muscle into spasm, L4 vertebrae I think. I'm only just getting back in the last 11 days. I kept a record, I sound OCD with all these numbers lol but I'm started back 65% of my original workout but I teamed it with a lot of leg work..

It's going good, I've been keeping my calories up, probably a little high in angst for some decent surfing sessions and I'm just getting biggger, about five or 5lbs gain so maybe 2lb lean gain overall? I was too heavy for my smaller board today I'd like an inbetween board, **** like a 7 2" speed egg oh **** so much fun, I'm always learning out there. But the surf just hit the worst three months.

I'm savng for a trip in around a years time so I can't go surfing this summer. I was really getting into it, and someone told me the other day that snowboarding is pretty much like surfing a wave the sive of a mountain

No negativity accepted, I erased it all for the comfort of my sanity!

-__-


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

You know, after I posted this thread I went downstairs in the basement and started hitting the 100lbs punching bag. No pain! After looking around down there I noticed I could work out with some props in the basement! We have large paint buckets full of paints, some are half full. I have a 12lbs dumbbell for warmups, some small paint cans. I bought a pull up bar a few years ago. I have a bike trail near my house...

I went down there and was warming up my rotator cuff slowly with the 12lbs and it felt really good and now it feels real loose. I think I'm going to start a workout plan from home! I really miss the gym because everything is so awesome in the gym but I think I'll start a work out routine from home! Typically, I don't want to buy any equipment because I'd do the gym before I bought all that stuff.

I'll think I'll start the routine in my blog!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I actually enjoy working out quite a bit myself, but I actually had to give up my membership due to anxiety. I recently started biking at home again.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

SAgirl said:


> I actually enjoy working out quite a bit myself, but I actually had to give up my membership due to anxiety. I recently started biking at home again.


Yeah, working out was real enjoyable for me as well!


----------



## Knocturnal (Sep 24, 2010)

Im interested in your 5 day workout routine that you said you were getting big and that others were copying it lol what did it consist of?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Knocturnal said:


> Im interested in your 5 day workout routine that you said you were getting big and that others were copying it lol what did it consist of?


Honestly, one person copied me one day at the gym. I exaggerated there. It was funny though because I was doing my routine and there was this guy, he had to be new, he started doing every work out in order right after me so I knew he was using my routine to finish his sets lol. I was kind of flattered. It's nothing special but he must of not had a work out plan.

For that day my workout was like this (I had a work out journal I used everyday I made [this probably isn't a lot of weight for you, but I was always adding more reps and weight every new work out routine]):
_Sometimes my sets aren't exactly in descending or ascending order (I usually just try to do a few more reps every new workout, no matter the order)_

11-4-10
Bench press (smith machine):
12(90lbs), 10 (180lbs), 9(180lbs), 7(180), 12 (160lbs)

Incline Bench (smith):
12(90lbs), 12(180lbs), 10(180lbs), 12(180), 10(160)

Decline dumbbell press:
13(55), 12(55), 13(55)

Fly machine:
13(265), 12(265), 10(265)

Pushups:
20(body weight), 16(body weight), 20(body weight)

Alternating DB curls:
10/arm(50lbs), 10/arm(45lbs), 10/arm(45)

Straight Barbell curl:
12(50lbs), 10(50), 8(50)

Arm Curl (cable):
8/arm(60lbs), 10/arm(60), 9/arm(60)

------------------------------------------------------------------

Few things I'd like to point out: if you look at the date you'll see it's been 6 months since I last worked out. This journal entry was taken at a local gym (at the time I rotated between school gym and local gym). This guy was just so happening to copy me on my chest/arm routine day.

Mind you, I designed this split routine. I picked the order of routines very carefully. I always start with what is hardest for me to lift for that day and work down to what is easiest. Also, if you notice on chest/arm day (above), arm curls was last because it is easier for me as well as it help push blood to my biceps at the end of the workout, which is why I picked i last because I could better control the lifting as well as add blood to damaged muscles easier.

I made my split routine as followed for 6 days out of the week usually (if you noticed I work the same group of muscles twice a week every week in this split routine with two muscles focused typically per routine). Here was my weekly split routine work out plan I followed for 7 months (sometimes I'd add new workout within the routine; sometimes I wouldn't, but my main focus was to go higher by a few reps at least every new week or add more weight):

Monday
_Chest/arm day_:
bench press 
incline bench press (smith)
cable flies
pushups
decline bench press (dumbbells)

Alternating curls (dumbbells)
curls (straight barbell)
Alt. cable curls

Tuesday
_triceps/ lats day_:
dips 
skull crushers (straight barbell) + triceps press (straight barbell)
rope pull downs

triceps pull down (machine bar)
shoulder press (dumbbells)
cable rows (upright [from knees to chin])
shoulder shrugs (smith)

Wednesday
_legs/back day:_
squats
leg press (machine)
declined leg press (machine)
calf raise (smith)

wide grip pullups (body weight)
close grip pull ups (body weight)
alternating bent over dumbbell rows
lower back extension (barbell)

Thursday
_repeat chest/arm routine

_Friday
_repeat triceps/let routine
_
Saturday_
repeat legs/back routine_

Sunday
_rest_

-------------------------------------------------------------

So, once again, that is working two groups of muscles twice per week. I am typically doing 3-4 sets with varying reps per set depending on difficulty of work out (no lower than 6 reps per set). With this split work out routine, it enabled me to rest muscles while working another group the next day, so when the time came in the week to work the same group of muscles again there was a two day rest period. For example, I'd work chest/arms on Monday then rest them again until Thursday. Or, another example, I'd work triceps/lats Wednesday and then rest them until Friday, etc.

Pretty solid split work out plan, huh!? At least I thought so...

Also, somedays I'd do a 30 to 40 min 1-2 mile jog after workouts. I usually only did it once a week to keep circulation and breathing good.

I injured myself by doing skull crushers with an easy bar (I later replaced easy bar with a straight bar because it wasn't so harsh on my arm). The angle of my grip on the bending easy bar really made an awkward work out for my triceps, which ended up damaging my flexor tendon in my left forearm. Problem was, I kept working out months after the injury thinking it would heal on its own, and this is why it is so messed up. I had to quit working out to try to heal it and it has been 6 months since I last worked out and still it is recovering. I've been the the doctor twice and they just kept putting me on anti-inflammatory pills. Once the pills are gone my arm really hurts again. I may need surgery.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Be careful overdoing it. I tore a labrum in my hip from kicking a heavy bag repeatedly. I had surgery on it in december and some pain has actually popped back up. I think its because I didn't go to physical rehab, just went back to work after a month. So now I've had two hip surgeries, each hip, and a couple of years back I had one metal plate removed from my left forearm. One of the hip surgeries didn't accomplish anything though so what the ****. Just have to deal with it. Be careful with injuries. The worst part can be what I call the snowball effect. You start with one minor injury but this snowballs into other, more significant injuries. For example, let's use your arm. Say you now use your shoulder to compensate for the tear in your arm. This can have a negative effect on your shoulder, thus the snowball effect. Anyway, just my two.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

And one other thing. Don't put too much faith in doctors "fixing" you.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

stylicho said:


> Be careful overdoing it. I tore a labrum in my hip from kicking a heavy bag repeatedly. I had surgery on it in december and some pain has actually popped back up. I think its because I didn't go to physical rehab, just went back to work after a month. So now I've had two hip surgeries, each hip, and a couple of years back I had one metal plate removed from my left forearm. One of the hip surgeries didn't accomplish anything though so what the ****. Just have to deal with it. Be careful with injuries. The worst part can be what I call the snowball effect. You start with one minor injury but this snowballs into other, more significant injuries. For example, let's use your arm. Say you now use your shoulder to compensate for the tear in your arm. This can have a negative effect on your shoulder, thus the snowball effect. Anyway, just my two.


That's a really good tip I'll make sure to pay attention to. I never experienced an injury for this long. I've been the type of guy who would also pride himself on physical work, and now it is like I have to watch everything I do and I'm in fear. I can't even imagine doing some exercises because I mentally configure "pain!" when I think about it. It has made me realize how important it is to not neglect pains. It has also showed me how frustrating an injury can be and how it affects your daily life. It's amazing!

The doctor said that this may be something that is recurring for the rest of my life now, like a rotator cuff injury. I hope not because I am to use my arm daily! I want to get xrays, mri, what have you, but no insurance and it'll be EXPENSIVE. I think at this point though, I really need to get it scanned to identify the cause. Once again, my doctor thinks it is a tendon that attaches muscle to bone in my left forearm. I think she's right because it feels deep right where the muscle and bone meets. Is there anyway I can get cheap scans done on my arm? Or is there anyway for cheap physical therapy for someone with little to no income and no insurance? If not, I may have to wait at least a year before I can afford to take the next medical steps to get it checked out!

With all this said, it probably isn't a good idea I work out using any flexor muscles in my left arm. So basically, no lifting at all with the arm! But like I said, it felt better stretching it during my little exercise experiment last night. I'm thinking it helped because it enabled more blood to go to the injury site. If that's the case, it may be productive for me to start my own physical therapy daily to circulate blood to the area to help it heal faster. I'm no professional obviously, and I don't want to being doing the wrong thing but I'm also flat broke and can't afford medical payments right now. What would you guys recommend I do?

As far as trusting the doctors 100%, what they say is definitely beneficial but I also understand that they are human and make miscalculations. I think it is best I pay attention to my body and how it reacts to things and also let that be a deciding factor. I personally feel that doing minor exercises/stretches would be good for recovery though at this point, especially how it seems doing nothing hasn't helped.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Just start out really slow, get the bearings of where the pain is coming from..and work around it. Don't just just sit around doing nothing about it....
> 
> Or do, it doesn't really matter all to much to survival anymore anyway.:stu(grow old, be fat, be happy if you want to ) Thats what my dad is doing lol.
> 
> ...


Haha, I feel you on the sanity part. Somethings people just got to do it, and once you experience doing something you love doing, it is really hard to just put it away.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> The doctor said that this may be something that is recurring for the rest of my life now, like a rotator cuff injury. I hope not because I am to use my arm daily! I want to get xrays, mri, what have you, but no insurance and it'll be EXPENSIVE. I think at this point though, I really need to get it scanned to identify the cause. Once again, my doctor thinks it is a tendon that attaches muscle to bone in my left forearm. I think she's right because it feels deep right where the muscle and bone meets. Is there anyway I can get cheap scans done on my arm? Or is there anyway for cheap physical therapy for someone with little to no income and no insurance? If not, I may have to wait at least a year before I can afford to take the next medical steps to get it checked out!


An MRI with dye is the way to go. MRIs without dye don't show nearly as well. Be careful with the dye though because I think some lawsuits were filed recently over some type of dye causing problems for some people :stu. Or you can just have a doctor who specializes in that field take a look at the injury using an arthroscopic camera. 
For insurance, I would try to get a job that would cover it. I'm not sure if insurance companies can still prevent paying for pre-existing conditions. It used to be you had to work for the company for one year to bypass pre-existing conditions. But I'm not sure now with the new healthcare bill signed by government. Amazing country we live in. Most other civilized countries if you have a problem you get it checked out and possibly fixed. Here, you have to have all your t's crossed and I's dotted.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

And speaking of pain, that's why I had one of the metal plates removed from my forearm. I still have one in there but the pain I used to get from picking up heavy objects with my palm facing up is gone. My arm would freeze in that position due to the pain. Must have been a nerve or something a screw was pinching on because it felt like one of the screws was loose. But that effected my shoulder because my bicep wasn't being used as much.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

How much was your MRIs and surgeries? Also, what was the healing for you like? How long? How painful, etc?


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

bwidger85 said:


> How much was your MRIs and surgeries? Also, what was the healing for you like? How long? How painful, etc?


MRIs can be very expensive. Close to two thousand dollars. Usually, if you have insurance they will barter for good deals. And as long as you go to the "in network" ones you pay much less. Plus they say that you specifically can negotiate prices with your doctor. My last surgery was very painful for the first two days. Came close to fainting a few times when I had to stand up and constantly trying to vomit. Then pain went away fairly quickly.
Here is a site you may want to check out www.surgerycosts.net


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

My surgery wasn't that expensive really. One was like over three thousand dollars without insurance if I read it correctly. But I always had insurance so I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## squishy (May 9, 2011)

sounds like your over training to me, by doing the same routine twice a week. get more rest! srs


----------

